# ايجار كورفت 2014 بدبى



## aventador (4 مارس 2014)

يوجد لينا اسطول سيارات تلبى جميع رغباتكم وراحتكم
ولدينا ايضا سيارات (كورفت -2014 )-(روز رايز جوست -2014)-(فرارى 2014 اللون مميز جدا لايوجد منه بالامارات كما لدينا ايضا الكمارو . والمرسيدس E350..2014) حصرى فقط لدى افنتادور 
والمزيد من السيارات المميزة قريبا ان شاء الله
(سالك) مجانى
الجديد لدى افنتادور فقط * ايجار دراجات رياضية
كما يوجد لدينا خدمة التوصيل للمطار او اى مكان اخر
للاستفسار يرجى التواصل على الارقام التالية: 00971505777475 \ 00971502008070
او على الايميل التالى: [email protected]
العنوان : الامارات-دبى- ابو هيل

There Lena fleet vehicles meet all your wishes and your comfort 
We also have cars (Corvette 2014) - (2014 Rose Rise Ghost) exclusive only to the Aventador 
And more distinctive cars soon 
(Salk Free )
The new Aventador has only * Rent Sport Bike 
We also have a shuttle service to the airport or anywhere else 
For inquiries please contact the following numbers: 00971505777475 \ 00971502008070
Or at the following email: h.alkhajah @ hotmail.com 
Address: United Arab Emirates - Dubai - Abu Hail


----------

